# Question about prescriptions



## Bigsho (Nov 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can fill an old script after the doctor calls in a new script with a higher doseage? Reason I'm asking my doctor upped my t-cyp dose and called in new script. I still have refills on my old script and was wondering if I could fill them to have extra test on hand. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2016)

I wouldn't do anything to endanger your script. Test is pretty tightly controlled  (for really no good reason)


----------



## bahstanguy (Nov 17, 2016)

You should have them call it into another pharmacy then you would have two scripts to use. Like one at cvs and one at Walgreens..


----------



## Bigsho (Nov 17, 2016)

Too late for that had it called to same pharm would I still be able to fill old one?


----------



## bahstanguy (Nov 17, 2016)

Doubt it


----------



## stonetag (Nov 17, 2016)

Pharmacy would catch on and check with the doc, you would be looking for a new doc, and so on.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 17, 2016)

bahstanguy said:


> You should have them call it into another pharmacy then you would have two scripts to use. Like one at cvs and one at Walgreens..



Some places don't allow that.

I know where I live, I can't even shop at two different CVS stores for convenience. The doctors office requires you to tell them where you'll be picking up the script and if you try to fill it somewhere else, they'll cut you off and refuse to fill it until you make an office visit. Even had CVS tell me that I'm limited with the number of location transfers I can request in a certain time frame. I think it was once every six months you're allowed to change your pickup location.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 17, 2016)

Most of us have an underground supply and if lucky a script. Use your scripted stuff like it has twice the value.


----------



## snake (Nov 17, 2016)

Nope. Please don't think you're the only one who has thought of this. They stay way ahead of the average person. These are not the old days where you could go from one Mom-n-Pop pharmacy that kept records by hand and then hit the next town over.

Take what you got and don't step on your dick.


----------



## Utm18 (Nov 17, 2016)

I was able to do this for 2 refills. Pharmacist said I could because it was 2 different doses.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 17, 2016)

You could use the old script for ordering from overseas, they need a script to pass through customs.  Even if they called your Dr. u could always claim u ordered before the new script was furnished....


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

Utm18 said:


> I was able to do this for 2 refills. Pharmacist said I could because it was 2 different doses.



there was a fuk up somewhere. Most likely the pharmacist fault. maybe even the pharm tech. 

When u go to a new pharmacy for the most part they call your old pharmacy for all your refills and list of medicines. 
Trying this there is very little to gain and a lot to lose. I wouldnt try it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 17, 2016)

You should put both scripts together and see if they mate;
#Limitless


----------



## bahstanguy (Jan 10, 2017)

I get my test from 2 different doctors and take one script to cvs and one to Walgreens and never have any issues at all. Been doing this for 3 years.


----------

